# Klassen



## Windows10 (4. Apr 2016)

Wie kann ich in folgender Klasse noch den Betrag ausgeben?

```
public class LottoMain
{
    public static void main(int[]numbers)
    {
        Tip erzeugen= new Tip(numbers);
        Gewinn erlös=new Gewinn();
        erlös.printWin();
    }
}
```
Folgende Methode glaube brauche ich zum Ausgeben das Betrags, nur wie?

```
public class Gewinn
{
    float betrag;
    String gewinntext="Du hast gewonnen!!!";
    public void printWin()
    {
        String ersterTeil=gewinntext.substring(0,7);
        String zweiterTeil=gewinntext.substring(7,18);
        Out.println(ersterTeil+" "+betrag+" "+zweiterTeil);
    }
}
```

Folgender Code gehört auch noch zum Programm (hat aber nichts zu tun mit der Ausgabe vom Betrag)!


```
public class Tip
{
    int[] zahlen;
    Random r= new Random();
    public Tip(int[] numbers)
    {
        this.zahlen=new int[numbers.length];
        for(int i=0;i<numbers.length;i++)
        {
            this.zahlen[i]=numbers[i];
        }
    }

    public void Default_Konstruktor()
    {
        for(int i = 0; i < this.zahlen.length; i++)
        {   boolean b = true;
            while(b)
            {
                this.zahlen[i] = r.nextInt(45)+1;
                boolean rigth = true;
                for(int j=0;j<i;j++)
                {
                    if(this.zahlen[i]==this.zahlen[j])
                    {
                        rigth = false;
                    }
                }
                if(true)
                {
                    b = false;
                }
            }
        }
    }
}
```


----------



## thecain (4. Apr 2016)

Soll Default_Konstruktor etwas bestimmtes bewirken? Weil der DefaultConstructor wirds nicht nur weil du es so nennst. 

`if(true) b= false;` Kannst du dir das if auch direkt sparen. Dann noch das while drum rum, weils einfach am Ende des inneren for loops ausgewertet wird. Dafür führst du einen boolean rigth, welcher nie verwendet wird.

Zum eigentliche Problem, wie hast du das Gefühl, wird ein Betrag gesetzt, wenn du nichts dafür tust?¨

Tipp allgemein, vielleicht mal den Debugger anwerfen und schauen wie die Variablen so gesetzt sind und das Programm durchläuft.


----------

